
Dropping the Drip: How to Get Started Making Better Coffee (2011) - Tomte
https://lifehacker.com/5778831/dropping-the-drip-how-to-get-started-with-better-coffee-making
======
giardini
Consider the audience: a short article about the best instant coffees would be
of greater service to Hacker News readers, e.g.:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=best+instant+coffees](https://www.google.com/search?q=best+instant+coffees)

But for me the best is the "eternal pot of coffee" consistently served up for
decades at my (now former) offices. I sometimes revisit just to whiff the
mystical aroma and partake of the coffee-drinking rituals.

Why "eternal"? B/C the pot has never been cleaned: molecules from the very
first brewing remain extant in the most recent cup of brew. Yum, yum!

